
Create Maintainable Rails Apps with “Fat Controller” Form Objects - joewoodward
https://oozou.com/blog/ensuring-maintainability-in-large-rails-apps-fat-controllers-done-right-34
======
joewoodward
I've been playing with Form Objects and realized that fat controllers were in
a lot of ways better than fat models. Most of the apps I see now have huge
models and lots of issues around callbacks, validations and side-effects. By
using form objects I've moved the logic back into the controllers but
abstracted them in a more logical way that creates a much better divide
between responsibilities.

